# Nitto NT05 on stock wheel



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Currently have 245/45s. Id probably just run some star specs like I run on my lemons car, but they are getting hard to find. I have heard nothing but good things about the NT05 and one of my friends is running them on the front of his firehawk. Will these work well on the stock wheels without excessive sidewall flex?


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Although the NT05 would be a great tire for the GTO, the Nt05 doesn't come in a 245/45r17 at this time. Closest to it is the 255/40R17 and this size will rub with your factory wheels. 

I'd recommend looking into the NT01. These are DOT approved RT tires and they would also be an excellent choice for the GTO. 

Link: Ratings, reviews and specifications for Nitto NT-01 tires


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, after a little more research I realized they wouldn't work. The NT01 would be good, but I am afraid not for a DD. Perhaps later after I have gone through the suspension.


----------

